# Olight O'Pen [ XP-G2 R5, 2xAAA Ni-MH or Alkarine ] Review



## candle lamp (Jun 2, 2013)

*Reviewer's note *: Olight O'Pen (Penlight) was supplied by Olight for review.

The O'Pen is an Olight's first penlight with an Cree XP-G2 R5 emitter, runs on 2xAAA (Ni-MH or alkarine cells).
.
.











The light comes in a nice colorless and transparent plastic case with plastic insert. Included in the case was the light with a pocket clip (attached), two spare o-rings, two AAA alkarine Duracell batteries, manual and warranty card. (The manual is available for download on Olight website.)
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Olight website & manual :

• First penlight from Olight, originated from pen in its appearance
• Utilizing the newest Cree XP-G2 LED, with the max output of 180 lumens
• Three adjustable output levels with automatic memory function: Low, Medium and High (change the output by pressing the tail switch button).
• Stainless steel clip with high quality and flexibility makes it durable and keeps a firm grip on your pocket.
• Processed out of aerospace aluminum alloy and stainless steel, light and reliable.
• Adopt linear current regulation technology, no stroboscopic output.
• Waterproof : IPX8
• Orange reflector processed out of aluminum alloy, outputting soft and uniform light suitable for short-range lighting.
• Lens : Toughened ultra-clear glass with anti-reflective coating.
• Various colors for your options : red, blue, brown, and black. 
• Dimension : (L)136mm, (D)13.5mm
• Weight : 22.5g (without battery)
• Battery : 2xAAA Alkarine, Ni-MH rechargeable battery 
• Reflector : Orange Peel Reflector (6063-T6 AL)
• Lens : Tough ultra-clear tempered glass, with anti-reflective coating
• Switch : Mechanical switch with lock-out function
• Output & running time : 
- 150lm/42min, 42lm/7.5hr, 4.5lm/30hr (Battery : 2xAAA* Ni-MH *800mAh eneloop)
- 180lm/22min, 50lm/8hr, 5lm/30hr (Battery : 2xAAA *Alkarine* Duracell)
• Beam intensity : 130cd
• Max. throw : 22m
• Impact resistance : 1.5m
.
.

























The O'Pen is nice looking penlight with its sleek curves and minimal lines. The hard (type III) anodizing (my review sample is blue) is almost matt finish and consistent throughout with no chips or blemishes to be found on my sample. Olight confirmed me all colors (red, blue, brown, and black) are type III anodizing. Instead of standard knurling, there is an engraved grid pattern on the whole body of the light. That pattern may seem like adding grip a little, but gives a good aesthetic appearance. It's a bit slippery but the clip helps enhance grip. So the overall grip is acceptable.
.
.





O'Pen really looks like a real pen. The head narrowing down makes is easier to put it into pockets like real ball pen.
.
.





The light has 3 parts. 
.
.





The light has a polished stainless steel bezel ring which is glued. The lens is recessed from the tip of the bezel ring for preventing from scratching & impact. The light has no reverse polarity protection to protect from incorrect battery installation. The light uses ultra-clear and tempered AR coating lens. But I can't see any hue is reflected on the lens. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern in my review sample, although manual says the light has an orange peel reflector. Surface finish on the reflector was very nice from visual inspection, and well-centered LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





The whole area of the light is covered by engraved grid pattern for some grip, and it's good for aesthetic effect too. There are model name and serial number printed on the middle part of the body. The polished stainless steel pocket clip is nicely engraved with manufacturer name and its logo. It acts as an anti-roll feature so the light doesn't accidentally roll off.
.
.





The screw threads on the body are square-cut of very good quality and well machined (i.e., very solid feel, thicker and deeper than other lights in this class). Both male and female threads are anodized which allows the light to be locked out when the middle body is slightly loosened. Thanks to the anodized threads, there is an option to change output levels by twisting the body instead of clicking the tail switch. As supplied, threads are well lubricated. Screw threads action is smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking on my sample. 
.
.





The pocket clip seems not so strong but stronger than real pens I have. It holds fabric of the shirt pocket well. The clip is removable after taking off the o-ring first on the tailcap. There is a negative contact spring in the tailcap. The tail switch is a reverse clicky and has average tension with a bit short travel. I would suggest you lock the light out so that it does not inadvertently activate if stuffed in the bag or pocket.
.
.





The screw threads on the tailcap are also square-cut of good quality and well machined. Both male and female threads are neither anodized nor lubricated. Note that the tailcap part stays fully tight, but the threads portion in the middle of the light needs only to be loosened a very small bit to lock the light out. There is a tiny groove on the rear of the pocket clip that fits into a slightly protruded piece of the rear body. This helps hold the clip on the rear body in place (i.e., the clip is pegged so it will not rotate on the body).
.
.
*User Interface
*
There are three constant output levels only. (i.e., no flashing modes). 
Press the tail switch until it clicks to turn on the light. (i.e. press and release for on). Press the switch again until it clicks to turn off the light.

With the light turned on, slightly pressing & releasing the switch cycles the output in the following order : Lo -> Med. -> High -> cycle. Also you can cycle through modes by repeatedly clicking (i.e., full pressing & releasing) the tail switch Off/On. There is mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, (even after a battery change). The light memorizes the output level when it turns off, if you turn it on after 2 seconds break.

Note that you can change the output levels by Loosening/Tightening the body when the light is on.
.
.





From left to right, Sanyo Eneloop AAA, Skilhunt Ramble-i, OHLED A3, Eagletac PN20a2, Olight O'Pen. The head size & light weight excluding battery of four lights are as follows :
Ramble-i - 15.5mm / 23g, A3 - 14.0mm / 19g, PN20a2 - 15.7mm / 28g, O'Pen - 10.6mm / 22g
.
.





It is good size to hold and can be used as an EDC light. Overall grip is acceptable.
.
.





The wall thickness of the body is 1.08mm. The light feel solid. There is a very slight rattle only when shaking the light up and down very hard, but you will not notice it in normal use or carry of the light in real life.
*Overall build quality* is very high.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*





.
.
*PWM
*




.
.
*Relative Output Comparison*






The numbers on the above table are not Lumens but Lux, measured at 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on in my home-made integrating box (i.e., those numbers do not directly denote the lumens output comparison). All measured lux values in my integrating box are just converted to relative output percent for each light. You will compare each light's output percent in each column.
.
.
*Runtime*





The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High & Med. output is as follows :

1. High output

1) 2xSanyo Eneloop AAA (800mAh) : 42 min.
2) 2xDuracell Ultra AAA : 16 min.
The High output on alkarine does drop much more rapidly than Eneloop. Also runtime on alkarine has relatively quite shorter than Eneloop. I think the O'Pen is highly driven on Hi output, and the regulation on Ni-MH rechargeable cells on Hi is much better than alkarine cells. Note that the head part of the light gets very warm quickly on alkarine cells & on Hi output, so I'd like to suggest you use the light on Hi output for a short time. The runtime on Hi on Eneloop on my test certainly is consistent with the spec. Olight claims. 

2. Med. output

1) 2xSanyo Eneloop AAA (800mAh) : 472 min. (7hr 52min)
2) 2xDuracell Ultra AAA : 507 min. (8hr 27min)
Similarly, the Med. output on alkarine does drop more but more slowly than Eneloop. The regulation on Med. is much more stable than High. So the light shows good efficiency on Med. output. The runtime on Med. on both Eneloop and alkarine on my test is consistent with the spec. Olight claims. 
.
. 
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door on Max. output)

- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/160sec, Auto white balance





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/400sec, Auto white balance





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/800sec, Auto white balance






The beam is very floody but the wide hot spot tapers into the side spill. I noticed the slightly bright ring around the outer side of the spill. I assume it's more likely due to the stainless steel bezel ring rather than the smooth reflector.
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 0.6m from the target on various outputs)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance






- Ramble-i
.
.





- OHLED A3
.
.





- PN20a2
.
.





- O'Pen
.
.
3. Indoor beamshot (about 3.5m from the target on Max. output)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/2sec, Auto white balance






- Ramble-i
.
.





- OHLED A3
.
.





- PN20a2
.
.





- O'Pen
.
.




.
.
4) Indoor beamshot (about 7.0m from the target on Max. output)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance






- Control Shot
.
.





- Ramble-i
.
.





- OHLED A3
.
.





- PN20a2
.
.





- O'Pen
.
.




.
.
Thanks for watching!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm anxiously awaiting the text of this review! Pics so far are nice. I want to hear how this compares to the fourseven's one, which I realize is basically the same.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the review 
Am thinking about to order one soon


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 2, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting the text of this review! Pics so far are nice. I want to hear how this compares to the fourseven's one, which I realize is basically the same.



Just finished my review. I'm not sure how Olight's O'Pen does compare to the 4Sevens' Preon, as I don't have the preon. But I think both two penlights are the same excpet the reflector pattern.



kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review
> Am thinking about to order one soon



Hi kj2,

Don't you have a Preon penlight? Oh! You are in Netherlands. Maybe that's why you don't have it in your hand.


----------



## Dubois (Jun 2, 2013)

Wish I'd read the advice about lockout _before _I put the O'Pen in the pocket of my jeans. Obviously I left it in high mode, so when I reached for it some time later, I felt a very hot penlight. I don't know how long it had been on for, but the whole light was very warm.

thanks for the review.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 2, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Hi kj2,
> Don't you have a Preon penlight? Oh! You are in Netherlands. Maybe that's why you don't have it in your hand.



Have no Preon indeed 
But read there where some problems with the led on the O'pen?? (led not working)


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 2, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Have no Preon indeed
> But read there where some problems with the led on the O'pen?? (led not working)



I haven't heard about that. Only one shop in Korea has started to sell O'Pens on the last weekend.

I think the LED on the O'Pen will work fine because my sample is working just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Jun 2, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> I haven't heard about that. Only one shop in Korea has started to sell O'Pens on the last weekend.
> 
> I think the LED on the O'Pen will work fine because my sample is working just fine. :thumbsup:



Check post #51 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?360512-Olight-O-pen/page2&highlight=o'pen


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 10, 2013)

Candle Lamp,outstanding pics and a great review! 

I had to ask about the issue about accidental activation on this light. I´ve read many posts saying that both the O´pen and it´s counterpart 4sevens Preon PenLight activates to easily by accident if one carry it in the pocket. Does it activates easily?


----------



## Dubois (Jun 10, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Candle Lamp,outstanding pics and a great review!
> 
> I had to ask about the issue about accidental activation on this light. I´ve read many posts saying that both the O´pen and it´s counterpart 4sevens Preon PenLight activates to easily by accident if one carry it in the pocket. Does it activates easily?



Well, mine did the very first time I took it out, in my trouser pocket. Get's hot, quite quickly. It is simple to lock it out, however, by a twist of the head, which I highly recommend.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 11, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Candle Lamp,outstanding pics and a great review!
> 
> I had to ask about the issue about accidental activation on this light. I´ve read many posts saying that both the O´pen and it´s counterpart 4sevens Preon PenLight activates to easily by accident if one carry it in the pocket. Does it activates easily?



Thanks. NorthernStar! I had no issue in my shirt pocket. The light, however, can be activated in the bag or trouser pocket as Dubois mentioned.
You can lock the light out by twisting the head very slightly so that it does not inadvertently activate if stuffed in the bag or any pocket. The lock-out function is very useful and important. :thumbsup:
.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 12, 2013)

Candle Lamp and Dubois: thank´s for the feedback!

To lock it out when carrying it seems like a must,at least if it´s carried unclipped loose in the pocket. The blue version looks really good. I think i will go for one depending on what retailprice it will have when it´s available where i live.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Aug 6, 2013)

Good review, is the blue in the pictures true to real life? Some pictures have it almost like a sky blue/baby blue.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 7, 2013)

AFearlessBirdOfParadise said:


> Good review, is the blue in the pictures true to real life? Some pictures have it almost like a sky blue/baby blue.



Yes, the blue color in the pictures is quite exact to real life. They call the color electirc bule.I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Aug 9, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Yes, the blue color in the pictures is quite exact to real life. They call the color electirc bule.I like it. :thumbsup:



Thanks, yeah I actually like sky blue/baby blue. Brown is pretty good though, or the FourSevens burnt orange.


----------



## wjv (Aug 19, 2013)

The beam tint looks nice!


----------



## N_N_R (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi, I see that in your review you say the light has three parts. I also thought so until I saw a video on YouTube....where a person unscrewed the first... "ring" from the body near the LED **crazy** I tried it as well and mine also unscrewed, there's another o-ring there.... and some stuff almost fell out. I hope I haven't broken it- there are threads and everything... it just looks weird. I'm not sure it was meant to be unscrewed there, but... oh well. You can see it in this guy's review http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wONUrc8AnbE

at 2:30

Has anyone else tried it? On the threads there's sth..... not lube, but some other substance... looks very weird to me.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 20, 2013)

N_N_R said:


> Hi, I see that in your review you say the light has three parts. I also thought so until I saw a video on YouTube....where a person unscrewed the first... "ring" from the body near the LED **crazy** I tried it as well and mine also unscrewed, there's another o-ring there.... and some stuff almost fell out. I hope I haven't broken it- there are threads and everything... it just looks weird. I'm not sure it was meant to be unscrewed there, but... oh well. You can see it in this guy's review http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wONUrc8AnbE
> 
> at 2:30
> 
> Has anyone else tried it? On the threads there's sth..... not lube, but some other substance... looks very weird to me.


It's interesting video. I've tried to unscrew there, but I couldn't do that. I don't think it is intended to be unscrewing. Just suppose his light was not glued or he has tremendously strong grip. :laughing:


----------



## N_N_R (Aug 20, 2013)

So.... what I did to mine as well was a bad, bad thing....  :X I thought that the weird substance there might have been some kind of glue .... but. Well. We'll see how it holds up in the future.

Thanks for confirming


----------



## N_N_R (Aug 26, 2013)

Okay, I have another question... do your O'Pens .... flicker when they're on high mode? Sometimes mine flickers when it is on high, but I can't figure out when and why. It may happen when I first turn it on on high or it may happen when I first turn it on on whatever mode and go to high after it's not been used for some time. Low-Med-High and it starts flickering. Not much, not thaaaaaaaaaaaat visible, but it's still visible to the naked eye. When it does it, however, it may last for 10-15 seconds, but then I circle through the modes and it's okay. I tried to clean the threads, I use fresh Eneloops. Any... ideas or does it happen to other people as well?


----------



## reppans (Aug 26, 2013)

I notice the same on occasion. Is it the driver or batteries (seems to be a pretty hard draw for the small cells)? In real world use its kind of hard to see outside of white wall hunting, and it's my least used mode anyways (not much batt life on high).


----------



## N_N_R (Aug 27, 2013)

reppans said:


> I notice the same on occasion. Is it the driver or batteries (seems to be a pretty hard draw for the small cells)? In real world use its kind of hard to see outside of white wall hunting, and it's my least used mode anyways (not much batt life on high).




Yeah, indeed, it's mostly noticed when I shine it on some very closely located surface. However, it's a bit annoying, reminds me my cheapo 9-LED light which does the same. Anyway, good to know "all" of them do so.


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 26, 2014)

How does the tail switch compare to the Four Sevens Preon 2 ? The tail switch seems to be the commonest complaint item on the Preon from the reviews I have read but the O'pen reviewer did not even mention anything about the O'pen switch. The tailcaps LOOK different as does the overall penlight shape. I prefer the Olight appearance. To my eyes it looks a lot more like a pen.


----------



## N_N_R (May 26, 2014)

I've had the Preon 2 for two weeks or so and it hasn't even once turned on accidentally. I keep it in my front pocket, but to the outside part of the pocket, so when I bend down, it sticks outside. I don't remember my O'pen actuating on its own either. I prefer the way the Preon's switch looks and feels. The O'pen one is way too... pen-like. However, at times I have trouble with the Preon because it just won't turn on. When I loosen up that ring that goes around the switch though, it works. The Olight hasn't failed to turn on a single time.


----------



## candle lamp (May 26, 2014)

Richwouldnt said:


> How does the tail switch compare to the Four Sevens Preon 2 ?



I can't compare O'pen to Preon 2 as I don't have Preon 2. My review sample just works fine without any issue in tail switch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 26, 2014)

I wish that more reviewers would check output and run times of AA and AAA cell lights with Energizer Ultimate Lithium cells in addition to their checks with Eneloops and alkaline cells. To me the 1.5V Lithium cells are the way to go if using disposable cells in higher drain devices, particularly in cold weather.


----------



## candle lamp (May 27, 2014)

Richwouldnt said:


> I wish that more reviewers would check output and run times of AA and AAA cell lights with Energizer Ultimate Lithium cells in addition to their checks with Eneloops and alkaline cells. To me the 1.5V Lithium cells are the way to go if using disposable cells in higher drain devices, particularly in cold weather.


I heard the lithium cells have high efficiency in cold weather condition. If I have an opportunity to review the light on AA or AAA battery sources, I will consider using Lithium cells too. But for the lights on multi cells, I would choose between Lithium and Alkarine.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Jun 11, 2014)

Received the black O'Pen today and really like it. Skinnier and shorter than my old Fenix LD05 which has been my only two AAA light up to now. With the front taper and overall shape it looks more like a ballpoint pen than the Fenix. Also I note that the O'Pen has memory while the older Fenix does not. The Olight may have more Lumens out but the Fenix has more Lux and a greater throw due to having a much smaller hot spot. My ceiling bounce test and calibrated eyeball say that the LD05 hot spot is less than 1/2 the diameter or 1/4 the area of the O'Pen's one. Which is better is going to depend on use and individual preference. The Fenix reflector is much larger and deeper than the Olight so the results are about as expected. Personally I wish that Fenix still made the LD05 or had a updated new model as they are apparently out of the high power pen light competition currently.

Both have quite positive reverse clicky tail switches with the Olight louder in operation though part of that may be due to age and amount of use differences. Both lights have quite substantial looking pocket clips that should stand up well. The Fenix one certainly has.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 23, 2014)

What happened to this light? It doesn't show on Olight's website, even in the discontinued section, other websites show out of stock. But its a fairly new light, what happened?


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 23, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> What happened to this light? It doesn't show on Olight's website, even in the discontinued section, other websites show out of stock. But its a fairly new light, what happened?



Anybodysguess  I've got a Brown O'pen and it's a nice little light. I only wish I had more justification to use it over my main EDC.


----------



## reppans (Dec 23, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> What happened to this light? It doesn't show on Olight's website, even in the discontinued section, other websites show out of stock. But its a fairly new light, what happened?



If you're in the US get the 47s version which are currently on sale <$27 delivered (with CPF disc) although available colors are down to blue and mocha.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the olight version, I was gifted it in the giveaway, I was just wondering about it.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 23, 2014)

reppans said:


> If you're in the US get the 47s version which are currently on sale <$27 delivered (with CPF disc) although available colors are down to blue and mocha.


So I looked up the foursevens version, now I'm confused, apart from runtime it looks identical! Are foursevens and olight the same company? Is that why you can't find any mention of it on the olight website because they changed the name to foursevens?


----------



## reppans (Dec 23, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> So I looked up the foursevens version, now I'm confused, apart from runtime it looks identical! Are foursevens and olight the same company? Is that why you can't find any mention of it on the olight website because they changed the name to foursevens?



It's the same thing - 47 only have Alk specs, while Olight both Alk/NiMh. 47s was to cover the US market and OL the international... and the different warranties, of course. The light was a JV, and the companies are affiliated - David Chow the Pres of 47, and Chairman? of OL.


----------

